# FCG: Pully's or Eye Hooks? What's your thoughts?



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen it done both ways. Is there really enough weight on the lines to need pully's. I know that they like to have a little bit of a load to work best.

I'm also currious about the long term durability & operation when using just the hooks.

Are there any clear advantages or disadvantages to either way? Here's what I was thinking?

*Pullys*
- smooth movement
- cost is more
- more parts to fail, bind up, complicate things

*Eye Hooks*
- cheap
- simple
- may cause wear & tear on lines

Anyone with some experience care to jump in here?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I've built two FCG movements and can tell you pulleys are better, but not essential. I first tried them without pulleys and then with. It all depends on the weight. I only paid $0.98 for each of my pulleys so cost wasn't much of a factor.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have been using just the eye hooks without any issues.

I think it would really depend on the weight of your ghost


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use the Phantom Flyer from The Iron Kingdom. It uses eye loops to guide the lines and they work well. I do notice some wear on the lines, but I lube them by rubbing a paraffin candle along the sections of the lines that run through the loops. I've been running the FCG for 4 years (total hours ~100) and no evidence of impending line failures. My only issue with the Flyer is that the arm crossbar is in a fixed position, but I plan to mod that this winter.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I What I did was put a pulley on the line that attaches to the head as this is the one that bears the weight of the ghost. You probably won't need one for the hands. a small pulley is less than 2 bucks.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I am using pulleys that only cost around a buck each. 

I did notice that the fishing line attached to the head is turning black on the section that runs over the pulley. I also do not have a counter wieght as many FCG designs call for. Ill hit it up with some WD-40 tonight to see if that helps at all.

I like using pulleys though, my 2nd year with same setup and I have never had a problem. It runs for 5 hours a night every day for 25 days straight.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been running my second FCG for four years now and I use eyeloops. I do lube the line every year too.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I use pulleys and have lots of issues. the line would almost immediately walk off the edge of the pulley's shallow groove and get stuck between the pulley wheel and cage and rub on the axle instead. I've been using sections of rope to ride on the pulleys.. the first year I used a jute type rope which became frayed enough to clog one of the pulleys and stalled the motor for about an hour before I noticed it. Last year I bought some nylon pulley rope and it's been a little better but it's a little "bumpy" as it rolls over the pulley with nearly no-load on it (the arms) so I attached 2 D batteries to each of the arms with some tape to give them a little weight. Still not totally satisfied with the rig but it works.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I built the Phantasmechanics version of the FCG to spec using pulleys. I probably don't really need them as my ghost weighs next to nothing (rigid styrofoam Abracadaver Screamer head w/LED's, some cheesecloth, some coat hanger, a 9-volt battery and Spiderwire Stealth fishing line). I did notice though, a slight improvement in the motion using the pulleys. They seemed to smooth it out when the motor got "jerky". It's all about load really. The heavier the ghost, the better pulleys and counterweights will work.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I, too, started with pulleys because I wanted the 'best'. The fishing line kept jumping the pulley and binding in the pulley axel. Switched out to eye bolts and never had a problem.

Pulleys are not worth the hassle. My vote is for eye bolts.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is year 4 for my FCG, and I also had issues with lines jumping out of pullys, and with the line wearing out using eye hooks (I am too lazy, and too busy to lube my lines). I have a small cheap pully for the head, which is one of the old glow in the dark skulls from Spencer's, so there is enough weight to warrent a pully AND to keep the line seated in the pully. The hands have eye hooks. Run's several nights around Halloween, no problems since I started using this setup.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. My motor just showed yesterday (on halloween of course) & I'll start building it this week for next year. I've had the ghost built since last year as a static prop so i'm halfway there.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I've been having problems with my line breaking on my FCG. Last year the line for the head broke a couple times (then I added a pulley), and this year one of the lines for an arm has broken twice already. I was using spider wire fishing line with eye hooks, and now have switched pulleys on all three. Even with the pulley I'm seeing some wear on the line for the head. I think I'll try out Otaku's paraffin on the lines method next.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I changed from a metal washer to a plastic washer with 3 holes drilled above the head and it has made a world of difference. That metal washer just cuts through that fishing line over time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

HalloweenRick said:


> I changed from a metal washer to a plastic washer with 3 holes drilled above the head and it has made a world of difference. That metal washer just cuts through that fishing line over time.


Use fishing swivels, and you'll never get a cut in the line at the washer.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I have used nylon string for five years finally replacing it. I have deep groove pulleys on swivels. It really has been very low maintenance.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I built a Crank Spider a few years back, I used eye hooks and white lithium grease to lube the fishing line, its been trouble free for about 3 years now.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had my FCG for 3 years now & it's runs all october for about 4-5 hours a night (basically 3 month use now).

I'm using a pulley for just the head which has helped since originally that lone broke after about a month with only an eye hook. I've gone 2 years now (really 2 months) now & the line for the head is just now starting to show some wear.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Pulley's! The way to go. I run a 1/4 inch line from the wiper arm through the pulleys and then use fishing swivels to step it down to a 100 lbs fishing line. Smooth movement, no wear and great results.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, I guess I should mention that I also use braided line so there is no twist and that there is a swivel at every junction. swivels at the washer on the wiper arm, swivels at the step down point and swivels again where the fishing line attaches to the puppet.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I use Pullys with Rope at the top where it contacts the pullys. Then graduate to braided fishing line for everything below that. This avoids the "Jumping off the pully issue". I painted the rope black before it goes to the fishing line. I have 10 years and probably 2000 hours on my FCG. It has the Original motor, Original pullys, original rope and strings. Not ONE failure and my FCG is outside unprotected for 40 days a year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I use eye bolts and have used my FCG for 4 years now without problems. Its a traditional ghost - foam wig head, a few yards of cheese cloth, and a battery led eye set-up. But I cut the lines for storage and restring them every year and I use 20 lb test fishing line for the strings. Could be why I never have problems.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, this is an old thread... to update my comment, a couple of years ago I switched to eyebolts with white lithium lubed 20lb fishing line and no longer have any problems. Matter of fact I just hung her up about an hour ago and she's good to go.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I use the pulley on the head only the arms do not need them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Line for the head broke last night. just went out and bought new 30 lbs test Spiderwire (had been using 10 lbs test i use for fishing).


----------

